

Show HN: Drupal/ubercart based webshop - Peroni

Not built by yours truly but by a very good friend and possibly one of the best Drupal Dev's I've come across.<p>It's built with Drupal 7 e-commerce solutions using the ubercart module.<p>User feedback is one thing but what he's really keen to see if some feedback from people who genuinely understand the tech behind these builds and I figure this is as good a place as any for that.<p>I'll forward him the link so he can see the feedback and he'll happily answer any questions via myself.<p>URL: http://www.leschoixderomy.com/
======
Peroni
Clicky: <http://www.leschoixderomy.com/>

